# RIP Chris Hornick



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I felt it was time to let my friends here know of my recent tragedy. This is from my post on his Facebook remembrance page: RIP Chris Hornick

My tribute to my son Christopher Wayne Hornick, 01-07-85 to 02-12-13:

Some here may realize I am Chris' father. Chris was not an accident, but a planned conception. Many parents naively believe that their kids can do no wrong. I think I am more of a realist than that. Chris was not perfect, but he was so great that I am extremely proud to claim him as my son. My time with him was way too short. We had an honesty between us. We shared things openly that would make many turn red in embarrassment. Although 30 years older than Chris, I was jealous of his maturity and rational thinking in most situations. I felt I could go around anyone who truly knew Chris, and proudly exclaim, "I am Chris' dad!" His mom Lynne and I created a beautiful human being. I feel like she and I were so lucky that he only got each of our good genes, and not our bad ones! Chris made a conscious decision to end his life, and he pretty well accomplished any goal that he had set. There is nothing any of us could have done to stop this. No one should feel any guilt. No one should wonder "what if". Believe me, if you have thought about it once, Chris considered it at least 3 times. He weighed out all the facts, and came to a decision. Many great people did not live long lives. However, very few touch so many to the degree that Chris did in such a short time. Sure, we all feel sorrow. But, our long term feeling should be, "Wow, I am so lucky to have known him, even if it was for too short of a time period."

Donald Hornick
aka Whitebassfisher


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry, God bless you, your son and the rest of your family.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

you and your family have my heart felt condolences for your loss. prayers to your family.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Prayers for your loss, sorry to hear


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow man so so sorry for your and your family's loss.


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

Truly full of sorrow as I read your post. Words can not explain my friend what you gone thru. I pray for you, your wife, and all individuals effected by his passing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Like son like father, you are a brave and purposeful man Donald, mine and many others prayers are being sent for you and Chris' mother.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss. God bless you and your family. He obviously has already blessed you with strength and courage.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Our prayers are with you, your family and those that were close to Chris. I'm so sorry to hear about this.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

prayers to you and your family..........


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, Donald. Our condolences and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I am truly sorry for your great loss.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My condolences to you and your family, Donald.


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow! I can't imagine.... So sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Deepest sympathies on your loss.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My deepest condolences on your loss. My son is about that age and I cannot imagine your hurt. May God bless.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Big Nauty (May 16, 2007)

My deepest condolences to you and your family. I'm sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Whitebassfisher, I offer you my sincere condolences. May the Good Lord bless you and your family.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, Prayers to you and your family!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss WBF and, as you said, the time with him that you did have will always be in your heart & memories


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I'll pray for you Donald.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

To hear that any one has lost a child is horrible.
It is double shocking when it is some one from my extended family of 2coolers.
All of you guys and gals are more that just names on a fishing forum. I feel as if I have known you all for years although in most cases in reality it is by a photo or just a name.
Donald, as a friend and fellow fisherman I can only extend my deepest condolences and assure you that you and your family are in my family's prayers.
They say time mends a broken heart. I am not sure that is true but time will lessen the pain.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

So very sorry, for your loss... you will be reunited again. God provides happiness and fulfillment for those who love and serve him. He will be waiting for you...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I can only hope and pray that God will surround you and your family with strength, peace and grace during this difficult time.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm not sure what to say. First, I'm very sorry for your loss. Sad, to say the least things ended this way but it sounds like you had a great relationship with your son. You're a heck of man to be handling things the way you are now. Thanks for sharing this difficult part of your life. God bless you all.


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

Thoughts and Prayers sent for you and your wife. Your son is now with God.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

My prayers are to you and your loved ones Donald, may GOD give you the strength that you need to get through this and embrace your son.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The support from you all means a lot to me. I feel like I have some insight that most don't have, and that I would not wish on anyone. There are a few facts that have really helped me. We hugged hello each time we got together, and hugged goodbye. In person, text or email, we always said: "I love you" I also told him on a regular basis how proud I was of him. So, I highly recommend you practice these simple gestures on a regular basis with those you love. It sure can't hurt anything.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

May Peace be with you.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

So sorry, Prayers sent-


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Your attitude is inspiring, during the worst of times. I pray for you and your family. I hope that I would have such grace. God be with you.


----------

